# Annoying comments said by idiots at the gym!



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

'Yeah im putting fat on on purpose so i can turn it into muscle'

'I dont need to train heavy i do light sets to get more definition'

'I want to be 'toned'' (i hate that word so much!)

'I do loads of situps, but i still cant get rid of this fat from my stomach'

'My diets really good but i dont seem to be gaining weight'

'Which is better? Test cyp or test enanthate?'

'I just want a low dose oral cycle because i dont want to be huge after a month and it be obvious that im taking something' (I wish that was possible)

Feel free to post any more. Im sure theres LOADS!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dont want to do deadlifts it will stunt my growth:lol: :lol:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

i dont train legs anymore coz i hurt my knee/toe/dick/


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

personal pet hate though is....

i dont do protein shakes or anything as i wanna stay natural and think its cheating..


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

I think people that sit on/lean on the kit talking for hours are just as anoying.They wonder why there not growing gggggrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Some guy at the gym (early 20's) around 5ft6 slim build is going to start hgh as he said what ever dose he does will increase his height and he acttually says the guy he getting them off he will reach 6ft while getting huge, he tells everyone at the gym aas is a waste of time now:confused1:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Some guy at the gym (early 20's) around 5ft6 slim build is going to start hgh as he said what ever dose he does will increase his height and he acttually says the guy he getting them off he will reach 6ft while getting huge, he tells everyone at the gym aas is a waste of time now:confused1:


LMAO its scary how fast bad advice travel, and how slow good advice does!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking pretty well toned there, Luke. :wink:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

LukeVTS said:


> LMAO its scary how fast bad advice travel, and how slow good advice does!


people are always looking for the easy option i guess!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> LMAO its scary *how fast bad advice travel, and how slow good advice does*!


haha true:thumbup1:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry pro. Dont look like that now. holding water and fat! But strong as an oxe! I LOVE THE BULK!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

There is this right pr1ck at our gym.....drops the weights from elbow height.

He got a bollocking off one if the lads and said "Thats how i train to get big ".....what by dropping them FFS.

The same guy took 8 dbol a day 1st course,came off and started crying because his balls shrank...and i mean crying.

And yes i do hope you read this...you know who you are !!!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

pea head said:


> There is this right pr1ck at our gym...
> 
> And yes i do hope you read this...you know who you are !!!!!


 :lol: ...sounds like there could be a "rumble in the jungle soon"....well stoke anyway.... :lol:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I hate people who slam weights! theyve obviously seen ronnie colemans video and copied! Plus pea head, i hear they dont take no **** in your gym. I hope he got educated.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> :lol: ...sounds like there could be a "rumble in the jungle soon"....well stoke anyway.... :lol:


Hope so mate...the guy is a c0ck and he knows i dont like him....i just want a reason :cursing: :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Guys in my gym p1ss me off all time

Its like...

Joe.. why are you so tough and handsome??? why does everybody love you???

How can we be as big and awesome and good looking as you?? wow your the strongest person in the world...

And just the other day "cor your much bigger than BATISTA"

FFS i just want to be left alone to train:whistling:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Guys in my gym p1ss me off all time
> 
> Its like...
> 
> ...


Lies you would kill for batistas traps!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Guys in my gym p1ss me off all time
> 
> Its like...
> 
> ...


Yeah I hate it when that happens :lol: :lol:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

jw doesnt realise that HES the annoying b4stard in the gym :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> I hate people who slam weights! theyve obviously seen ronnie colemans video and copied! Plus pea head, *i hear they dont take no **** in your gym. I hope he got educated.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yes mate,me and a couple of "meatheads" have had to tell him...and the owner has soon since told him,so for the time being he has calmed down.
> 
> Watched a Ronnie dvd and thinks its metro flex :lol:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Slap him if he says YEAH BUDDYYYY!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

pea head said:


> see your thinking is all wrong pea.....give him a hiding for nothing...then tell him...just imagine what you`ll get if you do ,do some thing..... :thumbup1:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

"STEROIDS!!!" Not in the gym but on this course thing I'm on the man asked us all 1 by 1 what our hobbies/interests were and I said BB'ing and the first thing I heard was "STEROIDS!" FOR FVCK SAKE! I HATE people who think they have the right to just shout random SH!TE because they think thats ALL BB'ing is about and the only way to gain muscle is by injecting!

One other lad said to me when he found out I'm bodybuilding that if he wanted to get big he'd just inject "roids" into his arms and sit back with a can of lager!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: YEAH IT'S THAT FVCKIN EASY! RONNIE BECAME MR. UNIVERSE OVER NIGHT BY INJECTING STEROIDS AND DRINKING LAGER!!!!!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

the all time worst for me is

mr no knoledge - im taking winny to cut me up

but the most anoying in fitness first is

me- how many sets on that cabel you got as id like to do some triceps

no muscle at all man - 10 sets of standing ab twists


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> the all time worst for me is
> 
> mr no knoledge - im taking winny to cut me up
> 
> ...


Or the type who hog the cable crossover machines doing all these gay crunches, back stuff while they could use the other machines instead, when you ask them how much left "oh 10 more sets as from the 5th set upwards its where you start to build the abs up":confused1: ARGGGGHHHH:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate the annoying fvckin know it alls, the lad who weighs about 150lb, looks like a bag of sh!t but insists on telling you that the way your benching is wrong because a couple of days earlier he read in mens fitness that you should be doin them on a swiss ball


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Guys in my gym p1ss me off all time
> 
> Its like...
> 
> ...


Talking to yourself  Oh dear the men in white coats will be coming for you.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

FAT PEOPLE TELLING ME HOW BIG THEY OR OR SKINNY PEOPLE TELLING ME HOW BIG THEY USED TO BE OR HOW MUCH THEY USED TO BE ABLE TO LIFT...When I was 16 I used to be able to bench press 155kg cant now,my age their response 19...me bite my tongue and feel droplets of **** as I nearly wet myself with laughter as I leave the gym prematurely as not to be rude.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

You need to get fat so you can be as big as me...from a man who has fat arms fat gut and wear a meduim black vest.

I dont want to get big,yet the same person is trying to lift weight and only does 20-30 mins cv but spends twice as long with the weights.Mis guide fool.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

you will get fat when u stop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Not to sound too deep here but...(there is always a but)

I think as a species we are not very good communicators and often what we think is not said, if you said what you thought most people who were not educated on the subject matter just think your talking **** or dont have time to listen to what you have to say.....

As most thing in life are far more complex than just do ''A'' to get to ''B'' and have to be explained in great detail, but often people only believe there values are right and dont take on board new information.

just my opinion...


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Working in a gym there is loads you hear, my personal favourite..... "but muscle weighs more than fat" excuse me are you "special" 2lbs of muscle isthe same as 2lbs of fat you ignorant ****


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I have heard gym instructors say to members do 8 reps, then lower the weight and do 12 reps, the first 8 reps builds muscle, then the 12 reps tones it!

Some of the stuff these instructors come out with is comedy gold!

Or what about " I don't have time to spend 3-4 hours a day in the gym to get big"


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Big GJ said:


> Working in a gym there is loads you hear, my personal favourite..... "but muscle weighs more than fat" excuse me are you "special" 2lbs of muscle isthe same as 2lbs of fat you ignorant ****


i think people are refering to the mass. ie 1cm cubed of muscle wieghs more than 1cm cubed of fat.:cool: They obv would mean two identical wieghts of each, but muscle wieghs more, thats obv imposible lol


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

my mum asked me not so long back if i took steroids, i fibbed and said no as i would never hear the end of it, her reply was that "theyre bad for you" this from a woman who smokes.

Are you allowed that?? i get this anytime im seen eating a twix or something. which actually isnt very often.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Particularly annoying and not necessarily heard only in the gym -

"When you stop working out, all that muscle will just turn into fat"

Yeah, ok ....


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Generaly, people come up to me and tell me how to train. A skinny 16 year old who is currently getting fat on oxys, tried to tell me to do higher reps on dead-lifts, while I was doing the deadlift. It was a proud and happy moment for me, as I let out a fart (which otherwise I would have held onto), half way through his sentence. He didn't know what to do. It was all I could do to finish my work-out, cause I had a near terminal case of the giggles after that. :lol:

If I'm not doing something obviously dangerous, what business of anyones is it, how you or I train. Absurd.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i always like the one "im going to get some of those protein shakes so i can get massive"

or "so how many of those protein shakes do i need a day to look like you"

people think that protein shakes are some magic thing, like its any different to other types of protein


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

neighbour in my street,thinks he's a ticket,works in a bar and thinks he's a studbeast because he'll shag some grotesque munter at the end of each shift,he's about 6'2'',was lean in his younger days but now he is developing the standard pot belly of the avergae uk male,started a convo with me about how he dited for his holiday for 6 weeks and he was 'shredded up' and had his 8 pack out:rolleyes: (yes ok mate)

He then also goes on to tell me about his brother (a 20st ball of lard at 22 years old) who apparently if he got into bodybuilding would easily be one of the biggest guys around as he would turn all that fat into muscle..............

Unfortunatley i was hung over when i spoke to him and didnt have the will to tear him to pieces lol however next time i saw him rest assured i prompted a continuation of the convo and left him looking a total [email protected] in front of his mates.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Is true theres 6 foods that make you massive and one of thems bananas? LMFAO


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Im going to do some prohormone's because i want to get big but i want to stay natural. :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Im going to do some prohormone's because i want to get big but i want to stay natural. :cursing:


If they had said i want to stay legal, fair enough lol


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

dan05 said:


> If they had said i want to stay legal, fair enough lol


Yep I completely agree mate... but sadly they dont seem to quite comprehend just because they are legal doesn't mean they are natty.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

one that tickled me recently was a guy i went to school with came up to me in the gym. While i was doing some hammer curls, looking as man-ley as possible. He started telling me in the loudest possible voice "im looking well now arent I, im on gear now, look at the size of my arms, im gonna do a show in a months time. Now if you saw this guy, he has always been fat, and still is, but now he has a bigger chest. I really wanted to say "**** off fatty and insult someone else with your obvious Bull Shheeiiittteee!!! Tos ser


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

another one, a door man i know came up to me in the gym. Said to me Im sellin some roids if you want some, im selling loads of deca at the mo, if you took 2ml of this a week in the ass you would be massive. my reply: Just the deca, he said you dont need anything else, its the best stuff, only lean gains from it!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

the biggest thing that annoys me in any gym, is if someone asks you for a spot. FROM REP ****ING 1!!!. usually bench and its like they want me to do barbell rows to spot them from first rep


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL. Cant belive i forgot the 'When you stop it will all turn to fat' WHY WOULD SOMEONE THATS SPENT DECADES OF THEIR LIFE TRAINING JUST SUDDENLY COMPLETELY STOP TRAINING AND LET THEIR DIET GO TO POT?!!!! YOU UNEDUCATED ****ER!

Shouldnt have had 2 oxys before remembering that one. In a bad mood now!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

had a old schoolmate tell me the other day how bad protein shakes were an they would make me willy smaller lol . same geezas best bench was 130 odd kg or summin he said , so whenhe set up the bench i made a point of walking over an offering a spot , .. guess what 20 kilo each side an he struggled for 5 reps . 130 my ass . .


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

"My brothers girlfriends sister goes out with a lad who's into bodybuilding, he's about your height but his arms and chest are bigger, he takes that stuff called creabean and drinks chocolate milkshakes in the morning and after he's lifted weights, he was thinking of competing last year but decided to do another bulk up, thats where you put on loads of fat and turn the fat into muscle for when you do the competition".


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I hate it when people say..." I wana get big, but not REALLY big, i dont like that look".

Yeh, seriously mate, you want to think about getting big first of all, they think if they train too heavy, or eat too much they're going to be on the Olympia stage.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

They don't annoy me at all, because I've got the sense to put my MP3 on full blast when I walk in the door, and leave it on until I walk out. And If they interrupt me I just say 'Do you mind I'm training' or 'Fcuk off, if I've told them before'.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

alan87 said:


> personal pet hate though is....
> 
> i dont do protein shakes or anything as i wanna stay natural and think its cheating..


It is cheating but especially those protein shakes with steroids in them. :whistling:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

A funny one I heard once... by my step dad who "used to lift loads" "You shouldn't be filling yourself with that creatine crap! It's no good for your body, not natural, fair do's you gain size and strength but when you stop using it your muscles will drain the water and your body will be all saggy"... proceeded to tell me to go talk to one of his old mates who was on creatine "for years" and now looks like a asda bag full of water. :lol:


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

"i've been on gear 5 months now, got nowt to come off with. F**k it i'll just crash for a week or 2, then i'll be fine."

Dear oh dear oh dear...


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

heard one guy talking to his mate saying i could easy get that big dont want to slow my boxing down.

i saw the same guy couple weeks later trying to squat on the standing calf machine pmsl some propper gimps in my gym.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

My mate at work always says "im natural i dont take that protein powder sh1t" Like theres something wrong with it.

"Steroids are cheating" Yeah like you can shoot up, then sit on the sofa and grow some muscles.

And yesterday i had my mate text me "you tw4t ephedrine is a steroid". No it aint, do some fvcking research.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

o i ate 2 mcdolnalds to day,i had like 4,000,000,00 calories from that. i am getting bigger already from it.

pfft what is it with some ppl in a gym that say they are eating like monsters to get big. turns out they are eating kfc then telling every 1 they have eaten a whole cow, drives me nuts.

theres a guy down my gym that says hes going to jab winny as he was told that its going to make him huge by his source and all the doormen by it from him and they are massive. right thats just calling 4 a slap


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

NickR24 said:


> "i've been on gear 5 months now, got nowt to come off with. F**k it i'll just crash for a week or 2, then i'll be fine."
> 
> Dear oh dear oh dear...


Its the way we used to do it years ago before the interwebernet generated all these "thou shalt" and "thou shalt not" rules... dont remember anyone imploding to pre-cycle levels of muscularity either :lol:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a few guys telling me they dont squat cause they dont want a bigger waist size and another i used to take the gear but im 100% natural now wise up.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

"that exercise is not fashionable so you should not do it"


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

rs007 said:


> Its the way we used to do it years ago before the interwebernet generated all these "thou shalt" and "thou shalt not" rules... dont remember anyone imploding to pre-cycle levels of muscularity either :lol:


you old fecker... lol... showing your age now mate...


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

"I don't do squats because I still want to be able to wear my jeans...."

No, you don't do squats because your a pu**y.

"He got too big by taking that maximuscle stuff with creatine in it. Then when he stopped it all turned to fat...."

No, he got fat because he ate a lot of sh*t. If you think Creatine is bad, you should check out this stuff.... 

Lastly, the usual like dropping weights, whitling (I mean WTF?!), striking up awkward conversations in the shower and generally being a know it all "you should do it like this...." etc etc.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Not really a comment, but I have a friend who thinks diet has nothing to do with bodybuilding. He's fat and confuses his jelly rolls for abs. How are some people so deluded?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

ffs i was doing leg press once 16x20kg a side (no kidding) and a dude came up and wanted in, so i said ok and almost decked him when i got back from the loo and he had stripped it down to 3 fuc*ing plates a side, [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Khaos said:


> ffs i was doing leg press once 16x20kg a side (no kidding) and a dude came up and wanted in, so i said ok and almost decked him when i got back from the loo and he had stripped it down to 3 fuc*ing plates a side, [email protected]


PMSL:laugh::laugh::laugh:

In the gym i go to the only convo's people try and drag me into are gear convo's......most of the guys are coppers who do this..... :cursing:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Was taking some creatine tabs after my workout the other day and someone walked up to me and told me i shouldn't be taking creatine as its basically a steroid. This is what happens when you go to a fitness first lol.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Robbo90 said:


> Was taking some creatine tabs after my workout the other day and someone walked up to me and told me i shouldn't be taking creatine as its basically a steroid. This is what happens when you go to a fitness first lol.


I'm surprised you werent turfed out for taking "roids"... lol... finance first are the height of moronity when it comes to that sort of stuff... got told off for drinking my pwo shake once...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

A lad up our gym spoke to me the other day..bit of a t1t at the best of times...now bearing in mind he seen me in every night nearly for months.

Ihave been dieting 10weeks...face drawn in,tired..cant be ar$es speak,you know the one.lol

So..im fcuked and he says to me "hows it going daz? "

I said "tired and worn out. ".....he replies..."why mate?..did you have a late night ? "

C0ck !


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

pea head said:


> A lad up our gym spoke to me the other day..bit of a t1t at the best of times...now bearing in mind he seen me in every night nearly for months.
> 
> Ihave been dieting 10weeks...face drawn in,tired..cant be ar$es speak,you know the one.lol
> 
> ...


LMAO! Was he pulling your leg? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

My teacher in PE a couple of years ago said, Dan dont touch creatine, its a banned steroid :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> you old fecker... lol... showing your age now mate...


Not really that old, just that my dad started me on the old original Ciba Dianabol when I was 4 and half, said it would stop me growing up to be mincer

So that worked then

:lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

After my pal did the Nabba Worlds THIS year an old guy in the gym asked him after he got back if he competed against Arnie!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

"do you come here often?".....hate it when that happens.. :whistling: .....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> LMAO! Was he pulling your leg? :laugh:


No mate...just a turkey,full stop.

He came to me a few month ago asking advice on putting on some overall mass....told him basic heavy compounds,TRAIN LEGS for a start.

A week later,he got him self a permanent training partner up there now who has been training a good 5yr...best of it this clown has never even seen a leg machine nevermind do them.

I just think these muppets are there to waste my time and use up peoples oxygen. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

"Not gonna take creatine and protein, they make your knob smaller"


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

rs007 said:


> Not really that old, just that my dad started me on the old original Ciba Dianabol when I was 4 and half, said it would stop me growing up to be mincer
> 
> So that worked then
> 
> :lol:


LMAO.... a late bloomer then... :lol:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

One from my cousin and training partner :lol: :lol:

"I try my hardest not to Cum when im having sex with the missus cos i dont wanna waste any Protein!"

I fkn lol'd !


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Con said:


> PMSL:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> In the gym i go to the only convo's people try and drag me into are gear convo's......most of the guys are coppers who do this..... :cursing:


oh i've had that one, this big blonde dude starts asking me about gear etc and what i took, i recognised him from somewhere but he made me feel edgy, so i told creatine and glutamine and walked off, two days later i'm driving through city(london) and i see the blonde dude in police uniform questioning some guy at the side of the road, i rang the gym owner and told him and already knew and wasn't bothered @@rshole:cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

stonecoldzero said:


> Particularly annoying and not necessarily heard only in the gym -
> 
> "When you stop working out, all that muscle will just turn into fat"
> 
> I have had Doctors say that to me PMSL


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

pea head said:


> A lad up our gym spoke to me the other day..bit of a t1t at the best of times...now bearing in mind he seen me in every night nearly for months.
> 
> Ihave been dieting 10weeks...face drawn in,tired..cant be ar$es speak,you know the one.lol
> 
> ...


LOL I know a few people that have qualified for universe, and i make sure if they are dieting i only have 2 minute conversations with them and go do some weights, then come back a litle later and same again. Soon as the shows over i dig into them then sayin they were grumpy bastards!

I bet you just give yes and no answers wherever possible dont you pee head!


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I hate ****s who:

-call the smith machine a squat rack.

-call an EZ bar a bendy bar.

-are French.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't need to do legs I just want a big upper body.

I do 100 sit ups every day for six pack abs.

I don't need to lift heavy weights I just want ripped arms which I'll get by toning.

Im toning for my holiday in 2 weeks.

Im going to do a cycle for a couple of weeks then stop and just maintain what i gain from there.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

dudz said:


> One from my cousin and training partner :lol: :lol:
> 
> "I try my hardest not to Cum when im having sex with the missus cos i dont wanna waste any Protein!"
> 
> I fkn lol'd !


Actually burst out laughing in the office at that! Funny as fruck!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

people how were body warmers when trainin and say it does not bother them, being so hot ect . BOLLICKS!!!!!

And students skiny time waisters how are always near stuff that your on and glare at you!!!! :cool2:


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

I hate it when someone knows someone else who is bigger than you then proceed to tell you they are like you but with bigger arms and chest and back etc etc...

Well good for them now fu*k off!  Thanks


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

some classics on her this thread is great.

off to the gym tonight so will contribute with my pet hates later.

i just learnt to look at people as if i am going to eat them if another word comes out of thier mouths nowadays if they p**s me off


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Glad i started this thread. Glad its not just me that b1tches and moans about uneducated t0ssers!


----------



## tonxy (Jul 13, 2009)

im just gonna do cardio/light weights for a while cause i dont wanna get massive!!! its so annoying it borders insulting. Mainly a newbie comment but still when I hear someone say i feel like shoving their head up their a$$!! its like, "mate are you aware how hard you would have to train to get big!!!!"


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just had this one about an hour ago off another turkey.

"I was told that i should use just deca on its own and the only way to put size on with it is to do your heaviest set max for one rep to make it work"

Seriously?????........People like this need rounding up and just put a bullet in the head....ever likely bodybuiders get bad press with waankers like this giving info out.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

exactly. For some reason these retards are the ambassadors of bodybuilding.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL all these are great!!

I guy in my gym was telling me how hes got a lump under his nipple and he said he was taking tribulus to get rid of it. I asked him if he ran a proper PCT after his cycle and he didn't even know what he took or what a PCT was.

What made me laugh was that he was doing 15-20 reps per set to 'maintain' his size after his cycle.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

last night some skinny lil runt was telling me how he wasn't gonna do gear cos it makes your knob small.


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Nothing worse when you ask someone if they have many more sets to do on a specific piece of equipment and the only response you get back is:

"Yeah"


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

mcdonalds big mac, im bulking :thumb:


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

pea head said:


> Just had this one about an hour ago off another turkey.
> 
> "I was told that i should use just deca on its own and the only way to put size on with it is to do your heaviest set max for one rep to make it work"
> 
> Seriously?????........People like this need rounding up and just put a bullet in the head....ever likely bodybuiders get bad press with waankers like this giving info out.


Sh!t....so thats not true then!!!! DOH thats where im going wrong


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Not really in the gym but my mate was wanting to go through to Edinburgh for some daft reason today.

Was about 12 and I hadn't been to the gym yet, and if I didn't go today I wouldn't be able to go until Mon.

So as this was going to be my first of my once a week full body HIT sessions I told him I wasn't missing the gym to go through with him.

He told me that the walking around would be a work out enough, and all I had to do was supplement it with 3 sets of 20 push ups.

This was meant to be inplace of perhaps my most brutal session to date.

The lad was adamant and deadly serious. Made me chuckle


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

best one ive heard is a lad telling me hes natural......he only uses orals...lol where do they get it from?


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

lmao. Unless its oral creatine?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

" I dont need to take all those protien shakes , i eat bannanas"

GOOD FOR FCUKING YOU


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

The most annoying thing is all the posts in here from people trying to show off! "I read on Ukmuscle I should always do my squats and my pct, let's pretend I tell people off about it in the gym" haha. Grow up


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I cant tell if ur annoyed or not. You put a smiley face at the end of your sentence. Im confused.

The funny thing is, squatting is important, and there are loads of scientific studies to show pct's work. So im doubly confused.

Unless you have pigeon legs and balls the size of peanuts?!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha no I understand both, I'm not saying either isn't true it's just funny that loads of the posts in this thread probably aren't true and they're just playing to the two golden rules that Ukm will preach - PCT and Legs!

Reading variations of

"Some guy said to me the other day 'I never train my legs and there's no need for PCT' but I told him - aren't I great  "

Just get annoying after a while.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Remember what hulk hogan says. Just say your prayers and take your vitamins and you can be like me!

See, squatting and PCT are a load of bollocks. Prayers and vitamins are the secret :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Had good one yesterday...

Local newspaper wanted do a photo for the show so i inclined...bearing in mind im carb depleted,flat cold and tired.

The photographer wanted me .....get this!!!.......strip off OUTSIDE the gym for the shoot.

I told him mate "you are having a laugh"

He said that is the preferred shot for him.......fcuk him,unless he wants tostrip down as well, min bodyfat...grey clouds and a slight drizzle in the air FFS!!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Had good one yesterday...
> 
> Local newspaper wanted do a photo for the show so i inclined...bearing in mind im carb depleted,flat cold and tired.
> 
> ...


what a knob, i bet he said it with a totally straight face, good luck in your upcoming comp Pea head:thumb:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

LukeVTS said:


> Remember what hulk hogan says. Just say your prayers and take your vitamins and you can be like me!
> 
> See, squatting and PCT are a load of bollocks. Prayers and vitamins are the secret :lol:


oh damn i thought "prayers and vitamins" was code for preacher curls and roids, gotta log off i'm going to church:lol:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> what a knob, i bet he said it with a totally straight face, good luck in your upcoming comp Pea head:thumb:
> 
> "YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


Thanks mate....oh yes straight as a line.

The clown had been sitting in his car waiting for me 10mins....probably had a ****ing nice hot bowl of ready brek for break and a nice cup of soup with his engine running :lol:


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/45339-pro-chem-laboratories-dianabol-10mg-2.html#post1209372

save me writing it twice, thought this was applicable here too


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

"I don't do legs, coz I play football/run/cycle."

From new female members to the gym "I don't want to do weights, coz I get muscley dead easily."

"I don't do gear. I'm using winny to get ripped."

"Where's the swiss ball?"

Any comment that starts with "I read in Mens Health.."

"I don't want to get too big, that would do." As they then point to a picture Frank Zane.

Roy Duval was training in my gym a couple of years ago, and some young lad asked him if he had trained before. When Roy replied, "Yes, about 40 years." The young lad said "hmm, thats a long time!"


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Not sure if its bee said..

March time..

Whats the best workout to get ripped for summer..

Like its that easy, just train a month before each summer and you'll be a beef cake..


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Not something that is said but a couple of lads in my old gym used to carry a mens heath mag around the gym reading the training section. Another carried the SAS guide to training.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Another carried the SAS guide to training.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: What a cnut!!

I might print of a Journal Thread from one of you lot and walk around the gym reading it :lol:


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

I don' wanna train heavy cos it's gonna turn to fat when i'm old!! Duh!!!

I hate dat ****e!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

avfc_ant said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: What a cnut!!
> 
> I might print of a Journal Thread from one of you lot and walk around the gym reading it :lol:


Here's the book as proof one exists, he swore by it :no:


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

This might have been said earlier in the thread but ill say it again, the most annoying thing i get asked all the time is

"Are you on protien shakes?"

Lol.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

in an article in men's fitness the other day they were "teaching" the squat. They said that there's no benefit of going deeper, and that you should only go down so that there's a 90degree bend at your knees (this is above parallel)!

no wonder people are so fcking clueless in the gym :cursing:

*nb it was a friends copy of MF, and he only bought it for the movnat interview


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Not something that is said but a couple of lads in my old gym used to carry a mens heath mag around the gym reading the training section.


I used to do this... :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

MarkTSG said:


> "I don't do gear. I'm using winny to get ripped."


This had me splitting my sides... what a clusterfu(k...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Had a classic line outside the bar where i djing last week. Guy says " deca good for bulking up and getting stronger" i say "yeah" not wanting to engage in this chat!! The ****ed up knob says " i just wanna bulk and rip" WTF!!!!! With that he told me he was going to powder his nose and trotted off! Bless him.


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Ha! Ha! Some real crazy quotes!!! What about the university of the bleeding obvious quote when your in the gym sweating your ass off & some pillock you know says,

"..i didn't know you train here..!!"

**** off you ****!!!


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

idiot - Do you take roids m8?

me - nah (with a "go away" look on my face)

idiot - right! wat bout protein shakes n creatine?

me - yeah im on them

idiot - oh well basically yes then creatine is like roids

me - ........... *PUNCH*!!!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

whilst doing a yates row, guy comes up and stands near me and wait till i finish.

'hey mate, you should really drop the weight. if you cant stay bent right over during a row its too much weight'

i reply 'im doing a yates row, its not supposed to be bent over.'

guy 'no rows are supposed to be bent over. you're almost standing up straight'

me 'ITS A YATES ROW, NOT A BENT OVER ROW, its a completely different exercise'

guy then starts to list of all the reasons why a bent over row doesnt work if you're standing up right. i give up trying to explain to him that its a yates row and just have to be dickhead to make him go away.

'look, i appreciate you trying to help. but im a lot bigger and stronger than you. i think in the case that i know what im doing. IM DOING A YATES ROW, look it up when you get home tonight'.

he mumbled something that i didnt catch and left. i felt like such a nob. but it was the only way the guy was going to leave me alone to do my YATES ROW!!!!!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

After every sentence you should have just kept saying 'yates row'.

you should really be bent over more than that

yates row

ye i know but you arent hitting the right muscle groups

yetes row

Ye i understand that, but with you being nearly upright, you will struggly to train your back aswell as if you lessens the weight and bent over more

YATES ROW!

He'd get bored, or think you were crazy and leave soon enough.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd have dropped the weights on his foot and said your right it was to heavy for me :lol:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

chatting to a guy at uni today while i was making a protein shake, he said "ahh mate you shouldnt touch that stuff," then went on to tell me how his mate used to drink it, then his body got immune to it FFS and stopped producing protein! FFS! So i just gritted my teeth and said really? as i downed my shake and walked off lol

couldnt be ****d to argue with him!


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> chatting to a guy at uni today while i was making a protein shake, he said "ahh mate you shouldnt touch that stuff," then went on to tell me how his mate used to drink it, then his body got immune to it FFS and stopped producing protein! FFS! So i just gritted my teeth and said really? as i downed my shake and walked off lol
> 
> couldnt be ****d to argue with him!


HA HA HA HA! awesome!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

kaos_nw said:


> chatting to a guy at uni today while i was making a protein shake, he said "ahh mate you shouldnt touch that stuff," then went on to tell me how his mate used to drink it, then his body got immune to it FFS and stopped producing protein! FFS! So i just gritted my teeth and said really? as i downed my shake and walked off lol
> 
> couldnt be ****d to argue with him!


That's a gooden!! :laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Doing squats once and a bicep boy come up to me with his 13" guns, no word of a lie he said "why are you training legs, no one can see them anyway when you're wearing trousers" I was fkn gobsmacked:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

This one really pis5ed me off!

I was in the gym doing lat pull downs. The owner was showing a noob round and writing a program for him. He came over to the machine i was using and said "you mind if i just show ...... how to use this machine".

I obliged and moved out the way.

Straight off he states at the top of his voice while adjusting the knee pads to its highest position "if this is touching your knees your doing it wrong"!

I said "hang on John surely you need it if you can pull down more then your own body weight or you fly up in the air with it".

He said "if your doing it right you wouldn't need to use heavy weight, you obviously know better then me though".

I just bit my tongue and let him get on with it.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheese said:


> This one really pis5ed me off!
> 
> I was in the gym doing lat pull downs. The owner was showing a noob round and writing a program for him. He came over to the machine i was using and said "you mind if i just show ...... how to use this machine".
> 
> ...


Yeah you will surprised how much some this bullsh1it advice actually comes from the gym owner!!! :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I left the gym not long after that, he tried to make me look a tw4t infront of new members but they were the ones who came to me for advice about putting some size on and scrapped his program within weeks of joining.

He was convinced he was going to make the cover of Mens Health, we felt out about that too because I told him that virtually all cover models have 1. a story... ie i broke my collar bone 12 months ago and have fought back to fitness and 2. fit there training in around there lifestyle... ie don't work in a gym!


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheese said:


> This one really pis5ed me off!
> 
> I was in the gym doing lat pull downs. The owner was showing a noob round and writing a program for him. He came over to the machine i was using and said "you mind if i just show ...... how to use this machine".
> 
> ...


lol tut well why else are the pads there JOHN!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Sangsom said:


> lol tut well why else are the pads there JOHN!


Ex-fvckin-zactly!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Cheese said:


> fit there training in around there lifestyle... ie don't work in a gym!


I've seen that where they say "Oh I just eat what I want, do cardio and hit the gym 3x per week, **** off! I bet half of them are on gear too!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well the so called trainers at my gym told my mate he is 25% bf, ass this is what the scales told her, he has starations on the quads, abs clearly visable, i though fvck knows what she would put me at lol.

i said to her, thos scales are usless as they dont take into account bone density, water intake food intake, so if e has had a lot of water one day they will tal him he is even higher say 30% and then no water next day he will be at 20% . and she says yeah well thats the way it works. i asked her ''so water is bf? and its possible to drop 5% bf in one night by water manipulation'' and she says yes. who trains these people. also according to her bb on stage are at around 10% haha fvcking usless


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Idiot: "Oh I dont take gear see".

Me: "really I do, I dont see the point in B****ting anyone"

Idiot: "Me and my bro get our sust for £x.oo an amp"

mmmmmmmm


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

My mate - "Eating peanuts post workout is better than protein shakes"

Me - "Proteins are not fcuking Communists, they are not all equal"


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

i see so many people diong the same old fcking BICEP CURL, 30 MINS LATER BICEP CURLING...UHM OK COOL, i cant help but laugh in my head at all these retards lol


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I saw some young lads in the gym (15-16) doing a exercise I hadn't seen before.

It was what looked like a Dumbbell SLDL which turned into a standing shoulder/military press at the end (that was one rep). Once described the first part as a squat

They did quite a few reps and planned to do it Mon, Wed, Fri as they had been instructed


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

"hello"

"That will be £30 please"


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

lol gerry might give that a go :lol:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

this thread fuking kills me,

I have trained in 4 gyms and have never had anybody say **** too me. And if they did it's normally a compliment.

At least half of these so called RETARDS as you call them are giving it ago. If they were not then you lot would be in another thread saying they're fat cnts and should get in a gym FFS.

Way too much of i'm so much better than everybody else in this thread and i bet half of ya are 13st ringing wet..

Tell it normally if you have a story to tell you come across like ya 15 yrs old..


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Van said:


> Not to sound too deep here but...(there is always a but)
> 
> I think as a species we are not very good communicators and often what we think is not said, if you said what you thought most people who were not educated on the subject matter just think your talking **** or dont have time to listen to what you have to say.....
> 
> ...


...what the f*cks that gotta do with the price of ****!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

pecman said:


> this thread fuking kills me,
> 
> I have trained in 4 gyms and have never had anybody say **** too me. And if they did it's normally a compliment.
> 
> ...


Im 13st wringing wet, and i would say im better than pretty much everyone else on the thread. So i reserve the right to post on it :thumbup1:

IM THe 13 STONE MOTHERFUK1N MAAAAN!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Annoying comments said by idiots on this thread*

I read this one earlier... right grumpy bugger.

"this thread fuking kills me,

I have trained in 4 gyms and have never had anybody say **** too me. And if they did it's normally a compliment.

At least half of these so called RETARDS as you call them are giving it ago. If they were not then you lot would be in another thread saying they're fat cnts and should get in a gym FFS.

Way too much of i'm so much better than everybody else in this thread and i bet half of ya are 13st ringing wet..

Tell it normally if you have a story to tell you come across like ya 15 yrs old.."

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Hes probably on the tren and oxy :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

I got asked what aftershave i used yesterday.. which was interesting as i wernt wearing one.... im sure the guy licked my neck while i was shoulder pressing....


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

i hate this one most of all "how long will it take to get like you"


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Propper Joss said:


> Generaly, people come up to me and tell me how to train. A skinny 16 year old who is currently getting fat on oxys, tried to tell me to do higher reps on dead-lifts, while I was doing the deadlift. *It was a proud and happy moment for me, as I let out a fart (which otherwise I would have held onto), half way through his sentence. *He didn't know what to do. It was all I could do to finish my work-out, cause I had a near terminal case of the giggles after that. :lol:
> 
> If I'm not doing something obviously dangerous, what business of anyones is it, how you or I train. Absurd.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that would have been so funny to watch, i love that sort of humour, im laughing at the thought of it


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Not so much in the gym but had a belter of a chat with a lad at the weekend in the pub.

First (and hopefully last) time i'd ever met him, we somehow got onto the fact that i worked out, so he proceeded to tell me about his HUGE mate who trains and takes loads of "roids".

Apparently this mate used to jab the 'roids' in his biceps every morning and one time he was in the gym after jabbing up and got so pumped that when curling, his skin split and his bicep popped through the skin. :lol: :lol:

I actually LOL'd in his face and told him to STFU. He claimed it was the honest truth and that the guy still trains now but doesn't use 'roids' anymore. (because his fvcking skin split open... Fvck me!)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

Luckily at the gym I train at the atmosphere is excellent because if people come in and act like they know everything and we're thick they're made to feel very unwelcome and tend not to last.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

coldo said:


> Not so much in the gym but had a belter of a chat with a lad at the weekend in the pub.
> 
> First (and hopefully last) time i'd ever met him, we somehow got onto the fact that i worked out, so he proceeded to tell me about his HUGE mate who trains and takes loads of "roids".
> 
> ...


Thats taking 'a torn bicep' a bit too far! :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

coldo said:


> Not so much in the gym but had a belter of a chat with a lad at the weekend in the pub.
> 
> First (and hopefully last) time i'd ever met him, we somehow got onto the fact that i worked out, so he proceeded to tell me about his HUGE mate who trains and takes loads of "roids".
> 
> ...


I'll have you know, it hurt like hell when I did it, not funny:whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

"Stopping whipping me with your towel"

"Stop using the steam as an excuse for sitting on my lap"


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

iMORE_TEST said:


> i hate this one most of all "how long will it take to get like you"


you should be flattered by this - we all start somewhere


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

itraininthedark said:


> I got asked what aftershave i used yesterday.. which was interesting as i wernt wearing one.... im sure the guy licked my neck while i was shoulder pressing....


Wasn't purple Aki by any chance? Did he offer to measure you up?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> you should be flattered by this - we all start somewhere


True, but he might as well ask how long a peice of string is


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> you should be flattered by this - we all start somewhere


thats what i thought if someone said that to me i think id go have a w**k or summin :whistling: ha ha ha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> True, but he might as well ask how long a peice of string is


yes woody but they are starting out so all a learning curve babes  in time they will realise that fact !



Dantreadz85 said:


> thats what i thought if someone said that to me i think id go have a w**k or summin :whistling: ha ha ha


Someone did and I told them years and years of neglect and ignorance :tongue: ...followed by 1 and a half damn hard work :whistling:

Nothing more humbling than being told you have something people are striving for IMO.

We aspire to such a high level of bodily aesthetics, that it is easy to forget some people just want to be slimmer !


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jem said:


> Someone did and I told them years and years of neglect and ignorance :tongue: ...followed by 1 and a half damn hard work :whistling:
> 
> Nothing more humbling than being *told you have something people are striving for IMO*.


I would mind having a body like yours...  :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> I would mind having a body like yours...  :whistling: :innocent:


Fook - Mistress of Unintentional Innuendo strikes again ! or is it just that you have one dutty mind boyo ? :confused1:

Colour me shocked :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

coldo said:


> Not so much in the gym but had a belter of a chat with a lad at the weekend in the pub.
> 
> First (and hopefully last) time i'd ever met him, we somehow got onto the fact that i worked out, so he proceeded to tell me about his HUGE mate who trains and takes loads of "roids".
> 
> ...


That's class!! What a goon :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> yes woody but they are starting out so all a learning curve babes  in time they will realise that fact !
> 
> Someone did and I told them years and years of neglect and ignorance :tongue: ...followed by 1 and a half damn hard work :whistling:
> 
> ...


yeah i see what your saying but to be honest i aint even striving for anything high , i just want to be healthy an stronger , altho losing a few more pounds wouldnt go a miss ha ha.

you look awesome by the way jem


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jem said:


> Fook - Mistress of Unintentional Innuendo strikes again ! or is it just that you have one dutty mind boyo ? :confused1:
> 
> Colour me shocked :lol:


Dirty mind... me...??? I am sweet and innocent and pure as the driven snow... :innocent: :whistling:

But if I keep telling you that you have a great body... will you hold it against me... :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> yeah i see what your saying but to be honest i aint even striving for anything high , i just want to be healthy an stronger , altho losing a few more pounds wouldnt go a miss ha ha.
> 
> you look awesome by the way jem


We are all plodding along hun, determination, hard work and being nice to people along the way works wonders I find !

Thanks for the compliment btw, much appreciated :thumb:



Greyphantom said:


> Dirty mind... me...??? I am sweet and innocent and pure as the driven snow... :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> But if I keep telling you that you have a great body... will you hold it against me... :thumb:


Fibber :tongue: fftopic: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> We are all plodding along hun, determination, hard work and being nice to people along the way works wonders I find !
> 
> Thanks for the compliment btw, much appreciated :thumb:
> 
> :lol:


thats ok , yeah im good at the being nice to people bit , can i rely on that alone ??? ha ha ., na its all gravy been a bit slow in my training an diet the last few months , just had a baby boy an my time has been on him lately an earning enough money to keep him in designer gear :thumb:


----------



## Bucknut (May 20, 2009)

Not really any plums in my gym, the owner is a great lad and know all wafflers are usually made to feel unwelcome or told straight out to nash off...in a nice way.!!

Here all the daftys at work saying "when you stop it will all turn to fat"..blah blah....or "steroids are bad for you" as they're eating a bacon and sausage sarnie whilst heading off for a *** and stinking of last nights booze.!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> thats ok , yeah im good at the being nice to people bit , can i rely on that alone ??? ha ha ., na its all gravy been a bit slow in my training an diet the last few months , just had a baby boy an my time has been on him lately an earning enough money to keep him in designer gear :thumb:


Yep but it won't work for any of us unfortunately, there are loads of nice fat people about :lol:

Congratulations on the boy ! Have some reps. Years of fun ahead of you Dan :beer:

Forget about the designer gear though - Adams & Mothercare do just fine !

There are things you sacrifice for the kids, yes but not so as you can put them in D & G babygros :lol: you still need your protein and supps


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bucknut said:


> Not really any plums in my gym, the owner is a great lad and know all wafflers are usually made to feel unwelcome or told straight out to nash off...in a nice way.!!
> 
> Here all the daftys at work saying "when you stop it will all turn to fat"..blah blah....or "steroids are bad for you" as they're eating a bacon and sausage sarnie whilst heading off for a *** and stinking of last nights booze.!!


Nash off - that brought back a few memories! Where are you from ?

Not heard that for yonks - I used to 'dee a nash' all the time :lol: Must start using this again :tongue:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> Yep but it won't work for any of us unfortunately, there are loads of nice fat people about :lol:
> 
> Congratulations on the boy ! Have some reps. Years of fun ahead of you Dan :beer:
> 
> ...


its alright luckily i earn decent money . i just felt an urge to go and earn more when he was born , an nothing fills me with pride more than seeing him in his little ralph lauren shirt an lacoste jeans ect , lol. i even got him a pair of timberlands last week , his already grown out of them an hasnt even wore them lol . i was gutted . thanks for the reps :thumb:


----------

